# how do i install obs plugins if snap was used to install (ubuntu 20.04)



## chovy (May 31, 2020)

I downloaded a plugin and put it in /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins but I don't see anyway to load the plugin in the interface.

I'm guessing snap screws all the default paths up and I need to put it in $HOME/snap/obs/?????


----------



## dude225 (Jun 10, 2020)

did you ever figure this out? i just recently moved my obs to linux


----------



## seupedro (Jan 15, 2021)

hi guys, if you have installed obs studio in a linux distro using snap, this is the plugins folder:
`~/snap/obs-studio/current/.config/obs-studio/plugins/`

If not, you can easy find the folder plugins using this command:
`sudo find /home /snap -type d -name obs-studio`

For Google Index:
How to install plugins on Ubuntu
Where to install obs plugins on ubuntu
Which folder to install obs plugins on linux
Where to place plugins on obs studio when installed from snap store
What is the path to install obs plugins on linux ubuntu


----------



## jgcastror (Apr 23, 2021)

I was able to install the most updated version of the plugin advanced scene switcher in OBS studio from snap but I ended with two instances of the plugin, the one that came pre-installed (old version) and the one that I downloaded from the forum (the newest) ¿How can I remove pre-installed plugins? Note I am relatively new to Linux, I have read a lot in the last couple of months and after testing several distros in virtual machine I decided to install Linux mint with dual boot along with windows,


----------

